

Top three beginner investing books ranked by amount of math - jonxu
https://www.futureadvisor.com/401k/comics/top-three-beginning-investing-books

======
dmmalam
If you want something more 'top shelf', Active Portfolio [1] Management by
Grinold & Kahn is considered the bible, though you'll need an understanding of
undergrad maths.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Active-Portfolio-Management-
Quantitati...](http://www.amazon.com/Active-Portfolio-Management-Quantitative-
Controlling/dp/0070248826)

